# PFury Stickers



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have roughly 19 stickers left and instead of selling them before ordering new ones, I would like to give them away to members of this forum *completely free*.

So, post here and your name will be entered into a drawing where 19 members will get a sticker shipped right to their door.

(and yes Charles 316, I have reserved yours







)


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

I WANT SOME


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

psh first one to find it IM KING


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

I'll be in, if you don't mind sending to the UK!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

me me me me me


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

me too


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

meeeeeee plz!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

please enter me,thanks


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

i could definately use one.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

count me in


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

i want some plz pick me


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

enter me please


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

One for my 50g tank would be nice...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just kidding


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Enter me please ...thanks


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

please add me. Thanks Mike.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

This one?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Enter me please!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

enter me to please ,,,,mike and bobbie


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I found it!!!

Slight problem, i live in england









Dont mind giving up my sticker if shipping will be a problem


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

me please..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

enter me please


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

right here


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

add me plz


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ENTER MEEE!!!

It was easy to find it, I just looked at Xenons posts and found it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hope Im not too late!!! My 240 never had a PFury sticker!!!

Aww damn.. I dont think I made #19


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Me too


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Are these the vinyls? I never did get one w/ my t-shirt.

please enter me in


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

may i have one


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

ME IF IM NOT TOO LATE!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

oh oh oh can i have one pretty please?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Mellor44 said:


> I'll be in, if you don't mind sending to the UK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh go one then if you must.
as above also in the UK but then you know that already.
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im in


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm interested in one...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Can i get one?


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

hook me up dude...............


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

COUNT ME IN!!!

Heck!! I'll even pay for one when the new one come in!!

I need 2 for my tank!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

if i dont win can i still buy some like 3


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i rekon im too late







if not


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sticker for my 125


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I would enjoy some stickers please









Pac


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

hook me up


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

count me in !!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

*ME!!!*


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

pweaSE ME


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Me Me Me Me Me send me one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i tkae it im too late? lol


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

count me in


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Oink!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I would definitly love one for my 125 gal. Enter me please!! P-Fury rocks


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

hahaha ... search engine does wonders ... anyway, you can count me in.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

If I can slap it on the back of my Dodge Durango then you can count me in.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i want one


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

add me too


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

right here!

gideeup


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

cheers mate


----------



## jdmwrx (Dec 8, 2004)

i would also like one, thank you.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

would love a sticker.


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Count me in...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

why not, count me in as well...thanks


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

me too!


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

Im in.....


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

add me!


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

if any left i'd like one


----------



## chuck1231 (Oct 9, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I have roughly 19 stickers left and instead of selling them before ordering new ones, I would like to give them away to members of this forum *completely free*.
> 
> So, post here and your name will be entered into a drawing where 19 members will get a sticker shipped right to their door.
> 
> ...


id like some stickers too!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

oh damn too late


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

idk am i too late?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i think i deserve one since i didnt get to keep the irritan


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

count me too


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## e46charz (Sep 24, 2004)

me too plzzz


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

pick me! pick me! pick me!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

When do we find out who won?......


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hook me u, i never win raffels, but what the heck worth a try.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

everybody wants one let me have one too


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

yaay, free stuff


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I want one too please


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Free


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I have roughly 19 stickers left and instead of selling them before ordering new ones, I would like to give them away to members of this forum *completely free*.
> 
> So, post here and your name will be entered into a drawing where 19 members will get a sticker shipped right to their door.
> 
> ...


memmememmememmememeememmem

pleasee...
enter me


----------



## RIO APURE (Oct 24, 2004)

Please add me in the drawing if still available.
THANKS.
JIM


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Me too please! Thanks!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

add me, thanks.


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I would love one if you would mail it to canada, If your ever in town I will buy you a beer eh.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Pick the names already....!!!!!!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

add me please. thank you. was also wondering if there is any more pfury stuff


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

me I want in!


----------



## Steelers (Dec 29, 2003)

If possible put me in!


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

i want in please!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

give it up prom date.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

last chance, drawing today!

moved to lounge


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> last chance, drawing today!
> 
> moved to lounge
> [snapback]837999[/snapback]​


Sweet! I so hope to win a sticker!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i want in.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I'll try my luck, if it isn't to late..


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

I would like 1


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

please enter me!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i love to get one but you have to send it to holland


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm in if possible, thanks!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

i want in if i'm not already too late


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

So... who all won a P-Fury sticker??


----------



## IMADDICTED (Sep 16, 2003)

If it is not too late I will take one please.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Meeeeeeee!


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

ADD ME, ADD ME I want one please. look good on my 250g


----------



## Fishdigbeefheart.com (Nov 22, 2004)

Give the new guy a sticker please!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

send me some for the pfury socal group meet we held!!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

anyone want 8 more hours to enter?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> anyone want 8 more hours to enter?
> [snapback]839437[/snapback]​


Nope


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Nope
> :laugh:
> [snapback]839438[/snapback]​


I mean seriously this is pitiful turnout!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

ME TOO ME TOO


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I mean seriously this is pitiful turnout!
> [snapback]839460[/snapback]​


Better odds for me.

Do it now.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I mean seriously this is pitiful turnout!
> [snapback]839460[/snapback]​


4 pages is good.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd like to enter.

But since I have two mailing addresses in two different countries, can I be entered twice?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont have any


----------



## baki (Oct 22, 2004)

if there's more add me in too


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

more to buy?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I want one if its not too late??

I'll buy a couple too


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont know .. mike gave away 19 of them .. i thought i got in on it in time but i guess not


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

who won?


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Dam i missed it! if not let me in


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> I dont know .. mike gave away 19 of them .. i thought i got in on it in time but i guess not
> [snapback]839874[/snapback]​


I dont see where he gave them away.

Im calling


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

if not pls let me in ahaha thanks


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

*Chanting like a 17th century Tibet MONK*

Pick The Names...Pick The Names...Pick The Names...Pick The Names...
Pick The Names...Pick The Names...Pick The Names...Pick The Names...
Pick The Names...Pick The Names...Pick The Names...Pick The Names...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Im in...and if u dont send me one im going to make my own STICKERS and then post them up and sell them on your site MIKE...!!!


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Please add me to the raffle.
Thanks


----------



## Haus (Sep 29, 2004)

add me if its not too late


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Oooohh, I want in!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ummmm soooo any names picked???


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

im in


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

add me as well.


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I sure hope you people put the stickers on your car so you can promote the site.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

We going to do this or what?

Wasn't it supposed to be done about a week ago?

Pac


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm gonna put it on my tank.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I think he lost them...


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

count me in if it isnt to late please !


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

im in


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

damn i didnt even realize i missed it!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The winners are:

Beans
diceman69
BlueGill
ReDraGon->
Enriquo Suavez
KingJeff
jdmwrx
WorldBelow07
goodnews
traumatic
RIO APURE
killarbee
e46charz
Jewelz
phreakah
Mettle
Bluegill
mori0174

PM me your address with the title being STICKER GIVEAWAY.










P.s. CHARLES_316 and HYPHEN please PM your addy too. I saved a few for you guys.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

enter me


----------

